# Hello from Springfield MO



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* BT Dude. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*fellow in Stater*

Welcome! Good to see another "local" shooter on here. This place is great! Enjoy!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

You've came to the wrong place if you have blood-pressure problems...otherwise WELCOME. Meet me in Archery Quest and we'll bash Mathews together. Say hi to the C.U. guy.....


----------



## BT Dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes. Now if I can only get a chance at that 10 pointer I have on my trail cam befoer the season closes. That's what got me back into this!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome from another Missourian!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT and welcome back to archery


----------

